# Time to be preping for deer season! Briar Creek 15,000 Acres



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 17, 2014)

Briar Creek Sportsman Club is looking for members. 15,000 acres. 



Great Deer, turkey, hog, small game, migratory bird, predator hunting and fishing too! Pretty much everything except bear!

Located in the eastern part of the state not far from the Savannah River. In Burke County, 30 miles south of Augusta. About 2 Hours from Atlanta, Savannah, Columbia, Sc and Macon.

We se our max at 130 members last year. Not a lot considering we are a sportsman club with a ton of Land. We are needing 10 to 12 members. On a first come first serve basis. All people interested who do not get in this year will be put on a waiting list for next year, if we have openings.

Our dues are projected at 1100. But I will Know for sure later this month.

Briar Creek has all types of terrain from Small and tall planted pines, hardwood bottoms, White oak ridges, Open sage grass fields, 10 miles of Briar Creek frontage and several fishable ponds.

We are a sign in first come first serve club. For more info contact me. ( see below how to)

We are a very Family oreinted club, with a goal of preserving our outdoor sportsman lifestyle and passing it on to the next generation, as well as becoming a staple of the sportsman clubs across the country. We have had Professional hunters and TV crews come and fime thier TV shows at Briar creek and have had professional Nascar Drivers and Crew chiefs come down to hunt with us. There is something going on just about every weekend.

This is a club you want your family and yourself to be a part of. with members who are a joy to be around! Dont wait until its too late contact me ASAP!

To contact me please email me at tripod@briarcreeksportsmanclub.com Please ask me any questions you might have, and Leave a number and a good time for me to call you back! This is easier because I work shift, and cannot answer my my phone or return calls right away. 

Please check out our website www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com. It has a lot of useful information about our club as well as a lot more pictures. If you have a facebook, go like us, we are always giving updates about our club and memberships. For you tech savy hunters, we also have an Instagram, Go follow us! haha

Here are a few of the turkeys we killed last year! 

Thanks Y'all 
Quint Rabun
Briar Creek 001


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have gotten several emails over the last couple of days, please dont miss this opportunity. But if you are interested please contact me. If we fill up you will be placed on a waiting list for next year!!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 20, 2014)

For those who like to hog hunt or like to chase these big boars with dogs, This pictures for you! WE do allow hog hunting with dogs. Email me for more info, Like when we allow it!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 25, 2014)

One of the bucks We killed this past season. It was Nicks First buck, Gonna be a tough one to follow!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Jul 15, 2014)

A good way to pass the time this summer is to get out on the water and catch some nice fish! we ahve several ponds and almost 10 miles of briar creek. with Bass, cats, blue gill, red breast, war mouth, crappie, and even Gators. here is a decent catch from this past weekend.


----------



## theGreenAggie (Jul 18, 2014)

Looks like a fantastic club.  I wish it was further west!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Aug 3, 2014)

theGreenAggie said:


> Looks like a fantastic club.  I wish it was further west!



Its a little over 2 hours from Atlanta (depending on where in Atlanta) but thank you for the good post. All of our members love it. Its a club that really gets in your blood. 

Anyone still looking for a place to hunt, fish, spend time with familys and fellow sportsmen, please contact me. We are taking some memberships and would love to have a few more sportsmen and women around!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Aug 11, 2014)

Still some memberships left! and a big announcement coming soon!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Aug 15, 2014)

We are doing a raffle for a membership for a whole year, it can be used for this year next year or $500 cash. Please visit our website at www.briarcreeksportsmanclub for more info.

Thanks Yall


----------



## scdogman (Aug 15, 2014)

email-message sent


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Aug 17, 2014)

if you have contacted us in the past and couldn't get anyone, I'm sorry we have had some issues with our email. please contact us again, there is still time to scout the 15,000 acres and find ole swamp donkey!


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Aug 20, 2014)

We are having a workday and a meeting this saturday, If you would like to see the club please get intouch with me. This will be a great time to see it and meet some members!


----------



## Tiger Creek Pantherw (Dec 16, 2014)

How much are yall,s dues a year?


----------



## Haus38741 (Dec 20, 2014)

Are there going to be any openings for the 2015-16 season? A friend and I are looking for a new club to join we both are located in the Augusta area. Thanks in advance.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Feb 15, 2015)

We have not set the dues for 2014-2015, as soon as we do I will start a new thread and delete this one, y'all be on the look out. We already have a few people on the list for new members this year, so if you are interested please contact me, (the best way is to email me tripod@briarcreeksportsmanclub.com) so I can put your name on the list for the first opportunity to join this year! Good things are coming to Briar Creek this year! Make sure y'all check out the website for this past seaons Trophys www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com.


----------

